# Solar Shower for Aft Deck



## DINKS14 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey there Ladies & Gents,

I wanted to see who had suggestions/reviews of different Solar Showers. We want to get one for our aft deck (we have a CC) so we can shower on deck when out on anchor this summer. I googled and found like a 100 different ones but I'm sure some are better than others...so let me have it...what's the best? 

Thanks! 
Jill


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The best sunshower, by far, that we've used is from Advanced Elements.

index

Click the link. Good carrying strap, excellent fill cap, really happy with them, we carry two of them all summer.


----------



## One (Mar 20, 2013)

How about the one from duckworks:










Pump-up Solar Shower

It's cheap and it comes with a shower head with a valve handle.

(no affiliation as usual).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

One said:


> How about the one from duckworks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the pump-up idea.. no need to 'hang' it anywhere.. but that won't stow as nicely as the soft ones..


----------



## One (Mar 20, 2013)

Faster said:


> I like the pump-up idea.. no need to 'hang' it anywhere.. but that won't stow as nicely as the soft ones..


True, but it's not big (take a look at the video in the link, and how it can be used for other things as well - it's more useful than merely a gravity fed shower bag).

If you had the space and wanted to be able to heat it up on the stove top, you could go for this "luxury" version (the burner and foot for it can be dumped):


















From here:
enjoy hot water anytime anywhere with zodi on demand hot water and portable hot showers, over 40 camping comfort products


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got both, a hangup solar shower and a home made pump up shower (bug sprayer + sink veggie sprayer spliced in). I think that the sprayer I have is larger than the one pictured. 

the pump up wins hands down. Its large enough for two showers. The pressure and spray pattern is much better than the gravity feed bag. I add a teapot of boiling water and it's downright luxurious. 

Faster is right on, that the solar bag is more easily stowed. I tried lashing the pump up to the handrails on the cabin top ... then the stanchions ... I've ended up lashing the pump up sprayer on the outside of the stern rail, its out of the way and can stay there for cockpit showers.


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

We like this shower. It is small and easy to pack and bring back out on deck as needed. We didn't need anything fancy and this worked wonderfully.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

The 'original' Solar Shower that I'd had for years finally failed and when I replaced with the same brand I found the brand was bought by another company and is no longer quality made. I replaced with the below Stearns SUN SHOWER and have been pleased.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

One said:


> How about the one from duckworks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one as well, and would recommend it, but I built my own. I found a standard pesticide sprayer at Home Depot (black - 2.5 gallons), modified the hose and nozzle, and whalla: Pressure shower that heats up fast in the sun, and hold the warmth far better than any bag I've ever used (and we used many over the years).

It's not as easily storable as a bag, but on our boat it's been really good


----------



## Kostis (Apr 18, 2014)

I think showers waste the water. A bucket and a towel is much better I think


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Rain. 

On the other hand I have a Sterns Solar Shower, works exceptionally well hanging from the boom or laying in the hatch over the head.


----------

